# help please ... azoo co2 regulator issue ....



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am a noob here, try to take a plunge to CO2 setup.
I have a setup with Azoo regulator that i get couple of months ago from one of my buddy. According to him, this is a backup unit that is never being used.
Also the 5LBS CO2 from him and according to him, it is filled although not 100%, have been couple of months in his garage too.
I hook it up to the 5LBS co2 tank, and at first seem all works fine. set the needle valve and can get 2 bubble per second.

The next day i got the tank pressure gauge shown as 0, while the working pressure increase from original 40 to 60. at this time, the bubble is still produced (2 Bps) as been set yesterday.
Suspect that the CO2 tank need refill, So i get it refill and repeat the setup again.

This time, i make sure to use the nylon washer that come with the regulator (perma-seal on the way), and make sure give a good turn on the nut connecting regulator and co2 tank. open the valve, got 800-ish on tank pressure gauge, but the working pressure still shown as around 60psi.
so it works that night, set 2 bps again, and it went for couple of hours before scheduled timer to turn off. no apparent leaking or sound is heard at the time (solenoid open).

I leave the setup and come back at around the time the solenoid scheduled to be closed. I notice there is a hissing sound (quite noticeable almost similar when you half press the valve on car tire) and found out there seems to be leak on the hole (red arrow in pic) on regulator as shown in picture. And also, the working pressure increase to almost 100 on the gauge (2nd pic, this after i close the co2 tank valve to avoid further loss).

















I check the bubble counter and when the solenoid closed, the bubble will reduce slowly to a stop couple of minutes later (could be half hour, i did not really measure it).
After i close the co2 tank valve, the hissing/pressure air through the hole mentioned still heard until the tank pressure become 0 (slowly).
I make sure of that as i re-open the co2 tank valve, hissing sound, tank gauge back to 800-ish, close co2 tank valve, hissing sound continued until tank pressure back to 0 (all this with solenoid closed).

So i am kind of have no clue whether this is normal behavior on co2 regulator (whether the hissing/pressure through the hole will continue and stop later) -or- there is some problem with regulator or solenoid.

I got to ask as my understanding on co2 regulator is almost zero.
what is the function of the hole on the co2 regulator ? 
and why no leak previously but when solenoid close the pressure goes through the hole suddenly ? 
This is probably why the first setup got the co2 tank emptied on the next day.

Please help me to understand or advise me on what to do next to fix this issue ? :help:

Thanks in advance ...


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

I had two of these same regulators and its not normal. I found the leaking to be at the solenoid. the four silver screw on the bottom of it were less than tight I tightened them down in a x pattern and rubbed soapy water on them to verify leaking had stopped. Next spot that leaked on this reg was the stem that runs from the reg to the bottle. It had hard sealant on it but the stem was not seated properly into the regulaor body leaking there. I heated the sealant with a hair dryer chipped it away and removed the stem with channel locks put pipe thread tape on it and some thread seal and reinstalled it back into the body. I verified it with soapy water to be leak free. Last spot that leaked was the threaded silver piece that connects the solenoid to the body it was cross threaded from the factory so I had to dissasemble there also using a rethreader repaired the body and applied pipe thread tape on both ends of the regulator and thread seal and reinstalled. Took me a while to do all that for a 100 dollar regulator, After that my bottle still bled down. So I got a milwakee, and my full bottle reading is around 1200 on my 5lbs tank. Working psi is 20ish but I dont run an atomic diffuser some diffusers need higher working a little past 30 to 40ish. But I would think 60 is to high. My milwake i set working at 10 psi with the needle valve about 1/4 opn and it gives me about 2-3 bps. If you dont want to put the time and effort into the repair of what you got, and he has the paperwork for it from where he got it the might come good for a new one.
The place where you have indicated your leak at also should be sealed with thread sealant. So if you can back it out with an allen wrench, its metric remove it and reseal with thread sealant. My pressure doesnt fluctuate weather solenoid is open or closed, and if it does its not enough that I can really notice it. Proper functioning reg is silent.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Is that the port on the side leaking out gas and making the sound?.

from you description, it is possible that the regulator has internal leak and a possible punctured diaphragm. Initially it is the internal leak, it is not noticeable when the solenoid is on, but once the solenoid is off, the output pressure slowly increase(due to internal poppet valve leak) and push open the relief valve. Now more than likely the hissing sound is from the punctured diaphragm, because a slow internal leak will increase the output pressure and eventually damage the diaphragm if there is no relief valve.

either case, the regulator is goner.
if it is not due to a loose cga320 connection, hissing sound always means big trouble.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

VAtanks said:


> I had two of these same regulators and its not normal. I found the leaking to be at the solenoid. the four silver screw on the bottom of it were less than tight I tightened them down in a x pattern and rubbed soapy water on them to verify leaking had stopped. Next spot that leaked on this reg was the stem that runs from the reg to the bottle. It had hard sealant on it but the stem was not seated properly into the regulaor body leaking there. I heated the sealant with a hair dryer chipped it away and removed the stem with channel locks put pipe thread tape on it and some thread seal and reinstalled it back into the body. I verified it with soapy water to be leak free. Last spot that leaked was the threaded silver piece that connects the solenoid to the body it was cross threaded from the factory so I had to dissasemble there also using a rethreader repaired the body and applied pipe thread tape on both ends of the regulator and thread seal and reinstalled. Took me a while to do all that for a 100 dollar regulator, After that my bottle still bled down. So I got a milwakee, and my full bottle reading is around 1200 on my 5lbs tank. Working psi is 20ish but I dont run an atomic diffuser some diffusers need higher working a little past 30 to 40ish. But I would think 60 is to high. My milwake i set working at 10 psi with the needle valve about 1/4 opn and it gives me about 2-3 bps. If you dont want to put the time and effort into the repair of what you got, and he has the paperwork for it from where he got it the might come good for a new one.
> The place where you have indicated your leak at also should be sealed with thread sealant. So if you can back it out with an allen wrench, its metric remove it and reseal with thread sealant. My pressure doesnt fluctuate weather solenoid is open or closed, and if it does its not enough that I can really notice it. Proper functioning reg is silent.


Wow ... that is a hell lot of trouble for the $100 regulator ... I hope to get regulator to set and go and spend time more on growing plants with all those fancy tab, nutrient, light and so forth. Thanks to share your experience on this regulator.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Bettatail said:


> Is that the port on the side leaking out gas and making the sound?.
> 
> from you description, it is possible that the regulator has internal leak and a possible punctured diaphragm. Initially it is the internal leak, it is not noticeable when the solenoid is on, but once the solenoid is off, the output pressure slowly increase(due to internal poppet valve leak) and push open the relief valve. Now more than likely the hissing sound is from the punctured diaphragm, because a slow internal leak will increase the output pressure and eventually damage the diaphragm if there is no relief valve.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that if i put my finger on the port/hole mentioned on the first picture, the hissing sound is gone. I feel the air pressure when blocking the port, so that's why i ask as on original post.

Your explanation make the thing to sense as the problem most likely on diaphragm as what happen from 30-40ish psi working pressure, to 60 and later to 100.

But to put this in the perspective, does the solenoid suppose to hold the pressure as part of the job, and also the regulator suppose to hold that pressure without fail ?

Hmmm ... will need to shell out more money to get new regulator ... that is a bummer ... 

Just to add, is that possible that the pressurize co2 liquid goes to the diaphragm and destroy it ? my little toddler may have some hand on it, but not sure whether the tank feel down or not.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

is this something that fixable for diaphragm issue ?

similar to following link 
http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/regulators-pid-642-tab-reviews.html#tabcontent

it has replaceable part as shown in the picture


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

geesantoz said:


> But to put this in the perspective, does the solenoid suppose to hold the pressure as part of the job, and also the regulator suppose to hold that pressure without fail ?


Yes, the solenoid is supposed to withstand some pressure. The regulator will reduce the cylinder pressure (from 800 - 1000 PSI) to your set delivery pressure (say 30 PSI). The solenoid is then supposed to withstand this 30 PSI when it is shut off.



geesantoz said:


> Just to add, is that possible that the pressurize co2 liquid goes to the diaphragm and destroy it ? my little toddler may have some hand on it, but not sure whether the tank feel down or not.


If the cylinder fell down and liquid CO2 made its way into the regulator, it is a surefire way to destroy it.



geesantoz said:


> is this something that fixable for diaphragm issue ?


If you can find a repair kit/spare diaphragm for the Azoo regulator, and have the knowledge/tools to replace the diaphragm, then yes, it is fixable.

However, for relatively cheap regulators such as this one, it might be better advised to just purchase a new one rather than trying to find a replacement diaphragm.


----------



## geesantoz (Mar 22, 2013)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, the solenoid is supposed to withstand some pressure. The regulator will reduce the cylinder pressure (from 800 - 1000 PSI) to your set delivery pressure (say 30 PSI). The solenoid is then supposed to withstand this 30 PSI when it is shut off.
> 
> 
> If the cylinder fell down and liquid CO2 made its way into the regulator, it is a surefire way to destroy it.
> ...


Thanks ... good point ... I want to spend time on other thing than tinkering with regulator at this point.


----------

